# Claudio's Most Elusive and Sophisticated Opera?



## Xavier (Jun 7, 2012)

Various opinions on Monteverdi's _The Return of Ulysses_:



> *1.* In The Return of Ulysses you have to submit yourself to a much slower pace, to a much more chaste conception of melody, to a vocal style that is at first or second hearing merely like dry declamation and only on repeated hearings begins to assume an extraordinary eloquence.
> 
> *2.* This opera is an 'ugly duckling'
> 
> ...




Out of curiosity: would you say this piece is very _close to your heart_ or do you only admire it?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Monteverdi's never clicked for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love Ritorno. The recognition scene between Ulisse and Telemaco is one of the most tender scenes in opera. I love it when the suitors get their come-uppance (a very unsophisticated holy joy, hehe). And I love the last scene, as Ulisse is trying to convince Penelope that it's really him, and then, persuaded by the dog (hehe) she gives in.

I think a lot of my enthusiasm has to do with my first encounter with it on this DVD. Now I've watched and seen more, but I keep returning to its perfection.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41RFWRN799L.jpg

But don't ask me to forsake Poppea, cos I love that too.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I love the three Monteverdi operas, but _Il Ritorno _is my favorite. The dramatic cohesion of the myth, turned into a living allegory of constancy, courage, steadfastness, filial faith, and heroic persistence amid adversity, is riveting and life-affirming, imo. I'm not bored by it, but then again, I've been lucky enough to have enjoyed some fine performances of it. The players, including the relatively minor ones, have to be first rate singers and actors. When that works, and the orchestra plays _with_ the singers, then it works big time.

My favorite dvd version by far is William Christie and Les Arts Florissants' second videotaped staging. I think Christie was persistently searching for the "key" to this opera, and finally found it.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I liked all Monteverdi's operas that I've heard equally. But if _Ritorno_ is the most elusive and sophisticated, from now on I'll claim that it's my favourite.


----------

